# 400 mg/ml Enanthate????



## Work IN Progress (Mar 19, 2011)

Quick question.  A friend of mine is about to purchase a 12ml bottle of Test E 400mg/ml.  Ive never heard of E being dosed this high.  When he told me initially it was 400 mg Test I immediately said it had to be a blend.  Well I checked up on it and it says its all E ester.  Does this seem fishy to anybody.  I didnt think 400mg could be suspended in that ester alone?  Feedback please before he does something stupid.

Also it says it contains EO.  Dont know what that means.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't get it.  This sounds like it may be risky.  First why would it be in a 12ML  vial instead of 10ML.  400mg/ML is very high usually this would require something like Ethyl Oleate to help keep it in the solution but even then it would probably crash.  Even if it was real it would probably crash inside your muscle causing very painful injections.  I would not use it.


----------



## cutright (Mar 19, 2011)

X2 EO is ethyl Oleate which it sounds like it has but look around at all the pharm grade gear...you never see 400mg there's a reason...if he insist on buying it...he could always shoot 1/2 cc if it's too much..but like Tgb said I would pass


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 19, 2011)

I will pass on the message.  Thanks guys.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2011)

ahh that would be to painful imo.  thats pretty high concentration


----------



## GMO (Mar 19, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Quick question.  A friend of mine is about to purchase a 12ml bottle of Test E 400mg/ml.  Ive never heard of E being dosed this high.  When he told me initially it was 400 mg Test I immediately said it had to be a blend.  Well I checked up on it and it says its all E ester.  Does this seem fishy to anybody.  I didnt think 400mg could be suspended in that ester alone?  Feedback please before he does something stupid.
> 
> Also it says it contains EO.  Dont know what that means.



What's the name of the lab?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe i did use a similar gear 4-5 years ago, the label was in spanish, said test e 400...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

My friend in the gym bought a 12mL of Test-E from a local dealer...ran it for a few weeks with his cylcle and didnt notice any changes. It was a blend. When I told him not to get it, he called me stupid.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

wow 400ml/cc, is really really high, i think that is why the guy put it in ethyl oleate. i would buy it and cut it down to 200ml/cc. many large pharmaceutical companies use this in their injectable products. just look at your multi shoot vials when you get it from the pharmacy.


----------



## TOOLMAN69 (Apr 24, 2011)

*400 mg/mL ENANTHATE*

I just started taking 400mg/ml enanthate (10ml bottle) and I wanted to know if anybody heard anything about it.  My plug told me it was new stock.  The name brand is "NUPHARM" .  Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 24, 2011)

OP, EO is Ethyl Oleate (I'm not sure exact on spelling) its a new carrier for powder and can be used in place of cottonseed, grapeseed or any other normal injection oil. The reason why this 400MG/ML test might be feasible is because EO can hold a lot more hormone per ML then normal oil. The downside is that some people have an allergic reaction to this specific compound, I don't think its a scam since he specified EO and that's why its high concentration, might hurt like a bitch but sounds ok to me.


----------



## JW_HRT (Apr 24, 2011)

are you guys forgetting back in the day T400 by dencal it was painful but sure worked. 

with that said  12ml vial?  i have never seen one...


----------



## Dalvey (Apr 24, 2011)

What does that mean to crash?


----------



## Himik (Apr 25, 2011)

Dalvey said:


> What does that mean to crash?



Crystals of powder from in the vial.


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

My buddy used to call t400 "THE TRUTH"

shit would cripple you though. Lucky for him he eats so many pain meds that he never noticed.


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Quick question. A friend of mine is about to purchase a 12ml bottle of Test E 400mg/ml. Ive never heard of E being dosed this high. When he told me initially it was 400 mg Test I immediately said it had to be a blend. Well I checked up on it and it says its all E ester. Does this seem fishy to anybody. I didnt think 400mg could be suspended in that ester alone? Feedback please before he does something stupid.
> 
> Also it says it contains EO. Dont know what that means.


 

I've taken SuperTest E 450 from another source before... Never again, I couldn't even walk for a few days! That shit fucked me up!!


----------



## tupin (Apr 25, 2011)

EO is primarily used to make the gear "painless" its the Benzyl Benzoate that actually is the dilutent. The saturation level of BB for Enth ester is higher then Prop ester. Prop is about 50mg/ml (published saturation) but many UGL run their concentration at 100mg/ml. Hurts like a mother. Same with Enth ester. 400mg/ml or 4540mg/ml is really stretching the dilutent. Gonna really hurt.


----------



## SRX (Apr 25, 2011)

Some 10ml vials can be overfilled. I can get close to 60ml in the 50ml jugs i get. 

as far as 400mg/ml it is possiable but im guessing EO used to hold it. and who really knows if its a true 400 maybe its a 300 and there selling at a 400 thinking no one is going to know. I say PASS

Stick with the proven guys.


----------



## hhhjjj (Feb 14, 2014)

*I got it*



TGB1987 said:


> I wouldn't get it.  This sounds like it may be risky.  First why would it be in a 12ML  vial instead of 10ML.  400mg/ML is very high usually this would require something like Ethyl Oleate to help keep it in the solution but even then it would probably crash.  Even if it was real it would probably crash inside your muscle causing very painful injections.  I would not use it.




I got it and it does hurt like hell but mine is a 10ml bottle. One thing is after two days of injecting I get like fever hot for a few hours. Thinking it's my blood pressure but sure.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2014)

I've made it 500mg/mL and its great. Stuff from Mexico was sometimes 400, i.e. T400 which was I believe enanthate and prop, even tougher than enanthate alone. This is very easy to make at this concentration.

Cypionate would be tougher, but enanthate in standard oil (I used Walnut) is totally doable, very easy.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

nice mudge glad tobhear its not painful bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

